# Bug Out Bag - Examples of Setups



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Sibi Totique: Bug Out Bag - Example of a Setups

I have often gotten the response concerning the recommendation what to pack in a Fully Equipped Bug Out Bag that this is a setup so heavy that no one could possibly carry it. In order to provide some reference concerning the weight I have put together an example of a setup focused on light weight items to show how one can build a Bug Out Bag that have all the essentials that one could need but still keep the weight of the BOB light enough to be carried. This setup is based upon the article Bug Out Bag and Checklist.

This setup does not include your clothing that should ideally consist of Hiking Boots, Merino wool socks, Heavy Duty Pants, A Base Layer Shirt from synthetic materials or merino wool, Gloves, A Hat or Watch Cap, A Sweater and Shell Jacket. Other equipment that is expected to be carried on your person is your watch, cell phone and wallet.

*Setup 1: Light Weight Setup - Bug Out Bag*
_Total Weight including Water: 28 Pounds_

*Backpack and Drypacks 2,5kg*
[ ] Backpack - Osprey Aether 85 - 2300g
[ ] Drypacks from Exped M (8 liter), L (13liter) and XL (22liter): 55g+66g+82g

*Clothing Inside the Bag* 1,244kg
[ ] Short Sleeve Base Layer 200g
[ ] Change of Underwear 100g
[ ] 2 Pair of Socks 100g
[ ] Buff, Merino Wool 54g
[ ] Klättermusen LIV 290g
[ ] Hilleberg Bivanorak 500g

*Shelter* 1,765kg
[ ] Tarp - Hilleberg Tarp -10 700g
[ ] Sleeping Bag - Western Mountaineering SummerLite 525g
[ ] Sleeping Mattress - Theremarest Ridgerest Large 540g

*Light* 0,1kg
[ ] Fenix LD-10 Flashlight and one extra AA battery (54g + 23g + 23g) 100g

*Equipment to Build a Fire* - 0,054kg
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g 
[ ] Matches- 15g
[ ] Fire Steel - Light My Fire Scout with Striker (20+9 g) 29g

*Survival Knives *0,285kg
[ ] Fixed Blade Knife: Fällkniven F1 150g
[ ] Swiss Army Knife: Victorinox Climber 85g
[ ] Sharpener: Dianova Lapstone Mini 50g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,17kg
[ ] BCB Combat Survival Kit 170g

*Water* 3,785kg
[ ] Water Bottle - 1 Liter Nalgene (160g+1000g) 1160g
[ ] 2 Liter Bladder Nalgene (545+2000g) 2545g
[ ] Water Purification Filter - Aquamira Frontier 30g
[ ] Water Purification Tablets - Lifesystems Chlorine Dioxide Tablets 50g

*Food* - 1,065kg
[ ] 6 DryTech Freeze Dried Rations 1000g
[ ] Salt and Pepper (From Restaurants) 15g
[ ] 10 Tea Bags, Sugar, Powdered Milk 50g

*Stove, Fuel and Cup *- 0,5kg
[ ] Esbit Cookset 585ml (Stove, Wind Shield and Cooking Vessel) 200g
[ ] 12 Esbit Tablets 185g (4 per day) 185g
[ ] Spork - Optimus Titan 17g
[ ] Folding Cup (2,5 dl) 28g
[ ] Steel Wool, Washing Up Liquid 50ml, Half Mop 70g

*Map and Navigation* etc 0.233kg
[ ] Map in Waterproof Case 100g
[ ] Compass - Silva Ranger SL - 23g 
[ ] Passport and Immunization Card 50g
[ ] Rite in the Rain Notebook and Pen 60g

*Hygiene* etc 0,515kg
[ ] Half a roll of toilet paper in plastic bag 100g
[ ] Half a bar of Soap 25g
[ ] Tooth brush travel, small tube of tooth paste 50g
[ ] Razor 20g
[ ] Hand Disinfection - BCB Stridex 20g 
[ ] First Aid Kit: Lifesystems Pocket + Blister Plasters (200g)
[ ] 550 Paracord 50 feet - 100g

*Other Items*
[ ] Secondary pair of shoes: Merell Barefoot Trail Glove - Ultra light Trail Running Shoes 350g

The total weight of the Setup lands on 12,72kg (28 pounds)

I would argue that this is a weight that most people can carry without difficulty even if they are not extremely well trained.

*Analysis*
Building a Light Weight Setup is all about trying to keep the weight of every item in the kit down. In this example an Ultra Light Sleeping Bag, Light Weight Sleeping Mattress, a Bivanorak that can be used as both a Poncho and Bivi-Bag in combination with a light weight quality tarp provides a light weight shelter with multiple options. The Ultra Light Trailrunning Shoes from Merrell also provide an additional pair of shoes, The Klättermusen LIV Down Sweater and Merino wool Buff some additional protection from exposure.

The weight of the Water and Water Containers is a post that is hard to reduce further. The Freeze Dried Rations provides light weight meals in combination with an Esbit Stove that includes a cooking vessel and windshield.

The main disadvantage with an Ultra Light Sleeping bag is that it will not provide enough heat if the weather is cold. How easily people freeze depends very much on the individual, some people freeze easily. Try your sleeping bag and make sure that it functions well for your climate and your terrain.

This setup could easily include some extra food like additional frieze dried rations, flapjacks, energy bars, chocolate bars, tools, one extra bottle of water, a heavier water purification filter, some additional batteries and extra fuels tablets for the stove without being too heavy.

*Setup 2: Comprehensive BOB / I'm Never Coming Home (INCH) / Cold Weather BOB*
_Total Weight including Water: 58 Pounds_

*Backpack and Drypacks 4,2kg*
[ ] Backpack -Norona Para Ranger (120l) 4100g
[ ] Drypacks from Exped M (8 liter), L (13liter) and XL (22liter): 55g+66g+82g

*Clothing Inside the Bag* 1,344kg
[ ] Long Sleeve Base Layer 300g
[ ] Change of Underwear 100g
[ ] 2 Pair of Socks 100g
[ ] Buff, Merino Wool 54g
[ ] Klättermusen LIV 290g
[ ] Hilleberg Bivanorak 500g

*Shelter* 5,34kg
[ ] Hilleberg Soulo 1 Person Tent 2200g
[ ] Sleeping Bag - Carinthia Defence 4 1850g 
[ ] Sleeping Mattress - Exped Downmat 9 LW 1290g

*Light* 0,484kg
[ ] Headlight: Fenix HP-20 230g. 10 AA batteries 230g 
[ ] Flashlight: Fenix LD-10 54g

*Equipment to Build a Fire *- 0,083kg
[ ] 2 BIC Lighters 28g 
[ ] Matches in Waterproof Bag 15g
[ ] Swedish Fire Steel Army 40g

*Survival Knives* 1,585kg
[ ] Fixed Blade Knife: Fällkniven A1 305g
[ ] Multi Tool: Leatherman Charge TTi 232g
[ ] Sharpener: Dianova Lapstone Mini 50g
[ ] Axe: Gränsfors Small Forest Axe 1000g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,29kg
[ ] BCB Ultimate Survival Kit 290g

*Water* 4,305kg
[ ] Water Bottle - 1 Liter Nalgene (160g+1000g) 1160g
[ ] 2 Liter Bladder Nalgene (545+2000g) 2545g
[ ] Water Purification Filter - Katadyn Pocket 550g
[ ] Water Purification Tablets - Lifesystems Chlorine Dioxide Tablets 50g

*Food* - 1,665kg
[ ] 9 DryTech Freeze Dried Rations 1500g
[ ] Salt and Pepper (From Restaurants) 15g
[ ] 10 Tea Bags, Sugar, Powdered Milk 50g
[ ] 3 Powerbars and 3 Chocolate Bars: 600g

*Stove, Fuel and Cup* - 0,902 kg
[ ] Esbit Cookset 985ml (Stove, Wind Shield and Cooking Vessel) 417g
[ ] 24 Esbit Tablets 370g (8 per day) 370g
[ ] Spork - Optimus Titan 17g
[ ] Folding Cup (2,5 dl) 28g
[ ] Steel Wool, Washing Up Liquid 50ml, Half Mop 70g

*Map and Navigation etc* 0.263kg
[ ] Map in Waterproof Case 100g
[ ] Compass - Silva Ranger SL - 23g 
[ ] Passport and Immunization Card 50g
[ ] Rite in the Rain Notebook and Pen 60g

*Hygiene etc* 0,715kg
[ ] Roll of toilet paper in plastic bag 200g
[ ] Half a bar of Soap 25g
[ ] Tooth brush travel, small tube of tooth paste 50g
[ ] Razor 20g
[ ] Hand Disinfection - BCB Stridex 20g 
[ ] First Aid Kit: Lifesystems Pocket + Blister Plasters (200g)
[ ] 550 Paracord 100 feet - 200g

*Other Items *0,50kg
[ ] KwikPoint Translator 60g
[ ] Secondary pair of shoes: Merell Barefoot Trail Glove - Ultra light Trail Running Shoes 350g
[ ] Speedy Stitcher 90g

The total weight of the Setup lands on 21,619 kg (48 pounds)

*Analysis*
This Setup is considerably heavier than the first setup that was presented. The Setup includes a sturdier backpack with a larger storage capacity, A high quality four season one man tent, Cold Weather Sleeping bag and an Inflatable Sleeping Mattress with down loft. The Setup also includes some sturdier tools like the Fällkniven A1 Fixed Blade Knife, The Leatherman TTi Multi Tool and A Medium Sized Axe from Gränsfors. The Setup also includes additional food, fuel tablets, a high quality headlamp and the Katadyn Pocket Water Filter. This setup may be a more attractive alternative if you have to deal with a cold climate or travel longer distances with the access to vehicle. The setup also includes a larger stove that can use alcohol as fuel in addition to fuel tabs.

Since the weight of the pack is considerable you must be a well trained individual if you are going to be able to carry it longer distances. Another option is to load the content of the bag into bike bags and onto a bike trailer and use a bike as a Bug Out Vehicle (BOV). If you have the access to a motor vehicle the weight of the bag does not present a very big obstacle.

*The Two Suggested Setups*
The two setups represent a Mini and Maxi approach to a comprehensive Bug Out Bag. The items suggestion could easily be exchanged or replaced with other items from different companies; this is just an attempt to give the reader an idea of possible setups. Exactly what that should be packed in an emergency pack depends on a number of factors like your local climate, terrain and season. Your personal fitness and skills is also an important factor for deciding what should be packed and not.

The Free Online Survival Guide


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome job!! Im gonna use some of those ideas for mine. Dont forget that if you have a spouse you can pack him/her a bag with some extras too. Even kids can carry a pack. Put those dogs to work with their own bags!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

headlamp with led lights and ability to "flash". Very efficient w/ batteries. space blanket. just a suggestion. List looks great and serves well for a boundary waters or AT extended hike.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the good feedback!

TrackerRat: You have a very good point; you can find suggestions for how to put together setups for groups in the article Bugging Out As a Group.

Halfway: I like those kind lights, the suggested flashlight, the Fenix LD-10 has both a SOS function and Strobe function. Spaceblankets can be a good alternative as an emergency backup, but the Bivanrorak is much more heavy duty and can be used both as Poncho and Bivi-Bag, in other words a more multifunctional piece of equipment but heavier and more expensive than the space blankets.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice. I read the related post in late Feb as well, and this is a great continuation of that discussion. I'll have to think on how to custom fit kits for the kids as well. As usual, a lot of it will fit on Daddy the Mule, lol.


----------



## malone7384 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great article. This is exactly what I need to get started on making sure my daughter and I will survive.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

How about adding an extra bag? roll it up tight incase you find something in your travels that you want to take with you. You could where this pack on in reverse fasion and it could help balance your weight aswell.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! I hope that it can help you to build your own setup. Malone 7384; If you are planning to get started I would recommend this article first: Sibi Totique: Get the ability to cope with a Crisis

TrackerRat: Can be a good idea, I have a small day pack on my hiking bag. I like hiking poles for keeping the balance if the terrain is really hard.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Right now my BOB weigs about 28lbs not counting my airgun.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My Bug out, have not weighed but I can carry it and feel it is complete.
Tent-
Fishing Gear-
Poncho-
Rope-
Knives and forks-
Fire sticks-
Waterproof matches-
Matches-
Mess Kit-
Sleeping Bag-
Ground Cloth-
Guns-
Ammo-2
Gun Cleaning-
5 days Food - 
4 Water
Water Purification quart of bleach 8 drops per gallon=4500 gallons of water
Water Container Stainless-
Water Filters (coffee debris)-
Funnel for Water Filtration-
Esbit Portable Stoves-
Extra Fuel
Survival Knife-1
Knife Sharpener-1
1 Toilet Paper- 
Wipes-
Compass-
Map
First Aid Kit-
Eye Dropper for bleach
Bug Repellent - 
Hoody- 
Pants- 
Shorts
2 Sox’s- 
2 Shirts- 
3 Underwear-
Gloves
Hat-2
Dr Bonners Soap- 
Toothpaste- 
Toothbrush- 
Floss
Nail Clippers
Sunblock


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe add blanket and jacket


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Light Weight Bug Out Bag- Examples of Setups*

Sibi Totique: Light Weight Bug Out Bag - Examples of Setups

This is two examples of suggestions for Setups based on the articles Light Weight Bug Out Bags. This is simply suggestions what kind of items and kits that you can use build your own kit; there are thousands of different items to choose from on the market. The idea is simply to give the reader some ideas that can be helpful when you put your own kit together.

*Setup 1: Minimum Weight Light Weight Bug Out Bag*
*Backpack* 1,355kg
[ ] Maxpedition Condor 2 - 1355g

*Shelter* 0,29kg
[ ] Lifesystems Survival Bag 290g

*Survival Knife* 0,13kg
[ ] Swiss Army Knife: Victorinox Forester One Hand 130g

*Fire *0,064kg
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g
[ ] BCB Survival Matches 23g
[ ] 6 Cubes of WetFire (4,5g per Cube) 27g 1889

*Light *0,048kg
[ ] Headlamp: Petzl e+LITE 48g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,12kg
[ ] Izula Gear Wallet E&E / Mini Survival Kit 120g

*Water* 1,487kg
[ ] Water Bottle: Klean Kanteen 1200ml (199g +1200g )1399g
[ ] Collapsible Water Bottle: Source Liquatainer 2 liter 38g
[ ] Water Purification Tablets - Lifesystems Chlorine Dioxide Tablets 50g

*Food* 0,31kg
[ ] 2 Mahlzeiten Treeking Kex 200g
[ ] 2 Protein Bar 55g+55g 110g

*Navigation* 0,1kg
[ ] Citymap, Roadmap or Terrain Map 100g

*Other Equipment* 0,05kg
[ ] 25 feet Paracord 50g

Total Weight 4,004kg = 8,8 pounds

*Summary*
This represents an example of a minimum weight approach to a Light Weight Bug Out Bag. Emergency blankets can provide some protection against wind, rain and cold but cannot be compared to the combination of a tent, sleeping mattress and sleeping bag that both provide great protection against the elements, provides insulation from the ground and a warm sleeping bag. A survival bag is basically a sturdy bag in similar materials as an emergency blanket. Swiss Army Knives provides a number of different tools that can be useful during emergency situations and are relatively cheap as well. The Swiss Army knife in this setup; The Victorinox Forester is a larger Swiss Army Knife with locking blade, a saw, can opener, bottle opener, screwdriver and some additional tools. This setup only contains one Water Bottle with a capacity of 1,2 liter but contains one extra bottle that can add 2 extra liter of water to the pack if necessary in order to keep the weight down but still the option of increasing the capacity to carry more water. The compact survival kit from ESEE contains two extra cutting tools, some basic medical supplies, cord, a fishing kit, button compass and an extra fire starter. For fire this setup contains one BIC lighter and some storm proof matches from BCB in combination with some WetFire Tinder from UST.

This Setup provides a very light weight setup with many of the tools that can be needed during a survival situation but lacks the ability to prepare warm meals and a comprehensive shelter. The Setup is very Light Weight and can be a useful model for those how don't have to cope with a cold weather climate and want to keep the weight of the kit to an absolute minimum.

*Setup 2: Comprehensive Light Weight Bug Out Bag*
*Backpack* 1,655kg
Lundhag ARX 34 - 1655g

*Shelter and Clothing* 1,025kg
[ ] Fjellduk Pro 775g
[ ] Short Sleeve Merino Wool Base Layer 200g
[ ] Extra Pair of Socks 50g

*Survival Knives* 0,359kg
[ ] Fixed Blade Knife: ESEE-3 260g
[ ] Back-Up Knife: Wenger Evogrip S17 Swiss Army Knife 99g

*Fire* 0,111kg
[ ] BIC Lighter 14g
[ ] BCB Survival Matches 23g
[ ] Fire Steel: ESEE Firekit 40g
[ ] 8 Cubes of WetFire (4,5g per Cube) 34g

*Light* 0.108kg
Headlamp: ZebraLight H51Fw AA with Headband and one extra AA Battery (62g+23g+23g) 108g

*Pocket Survival Kit* 0,17kg
[ ] BCB Combat Survival Kit 170g - Modified: Exclude the cheap Fire Steel and Knife and include some Plasters, Disinfection Wipes, Pain Killers and Anti Diarrheal Tablets.

*Water* 3,501kg
[ ] Water Bottle: SIGG Wide Mouth 1 liter (145g+1000g) 1145g
[ ] Water Bladder: Camelback Antidote Reservoir 1,5 liter (400g+1500g) 1900g
[ ] Water Purification Filter: MSR MiniWorks EX Microfilter 456g

*Food *1,011kg
[ ] 3 Mountain House Freeze Dried Rations 330g
[ ] 1 Complete Meal Ready to Eat (MRE) 681g

*Stove* 0,124kg
[ ] Cooking Vessel: Esbit PT750TI 750ml Titanium Pot 106g
[ ] Optimus Titanium Folding Spork 18g

Navigation 0,1kg
[ ] City or Roadmap 100g

*Hygiene *0,065kg
[ ] 50 ml Washing Up-Liquid in Small Bottle 65g

*Other Items* 0,1kg
[ ] Paracord, 50 feet 100g

Total Weight: 8,329 kg = 18,3 pounds

*Summary*
This Setup provides a more comprehensive approach to the Light Weight Bug Out Bag with the Fjellduk combination shelter that can be used both as a Poncho and Bivi-Bag and an extra pair of socks plus a short sleeve base layer shirt giving some options to change wet clothing during an emergency. The Fixed Blade Knife from ESEE in combination with the Swiss Army Knife from Wenger gives multiple options for constructing shelter and performing other tasks, the kit also contains multiple fire starts, a titanium cooking vessel, folding titanium spork, 3 freeze dried meals, one MRE, some washing up liquid that can be used both as soap and to clean cooking vessels and a comprehensive solution for hydration containing one water bottle, a small Water Bladder and a Water Purification Filter.

This Light Weight Setup is very close to the Light Weight Comprehensive Setup but without a Tarp, Sleeping bag, Sleeping Mattress, First Aid Kit, less clothing and items for hygiene.

*Conclusion*
When you put your Bug Out Bag together there are many factors that you have to take into consideration. What Equipment that you should choose for your setup depends on Multiple Factors like your physical fitness and how much you can carry, your terrain, your climate, your skills and experience and how long you may have to travel to reach safety. There is no setup that is perfect for all settings and all situations; there are pros and cons to every piece of equipment and setup and this must be balanced depending on what you want you're BOB to perform.

*Also See:*
Light Weight Bug Out Bags
Get Home Bag (GHB)
Bug Out Bag and Checklist
Bug Out Bag - Example of Setups


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone thought of season specific B.O.Bs?

In the spring/summer cold weather gear is useless,in the winter you'll die without it!

Just a thought.


----------



## Westfalia (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes. Your BOB should be built on the base of your location, terrain, climate, season and weather. Your own skills, experience, physical fitness, health and knowledge should also be factors in deciding what kind of setup you should build.

A little of this think can be found in the article Introduction to Evacuation and Bug Out Bags.

One Size does not fit all.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I just started ours in earnest. One for each vehicle (3) ... enough stuff for 3 days for each of us ... That way if something happens and it appears that we will be gone from the house for a bit (most likely scenario is a hotel after an ice storm or tornado if the house is inhabitable) we can grab all 3 bags, put them in one or two vehicles and have a weeks' worth of clothing and necessities. 

Of course there is also the winter gear and bars and water just in case we get stuck out on the road somewhere.

Just a little warning. Our Suburban's transmission took a dump on us about 70 miles away from home. No warning, just ... psst ... and there went 3rd gear. We were lucky ... early in the afternoon, weather was beautiful, we were in no hurry to get where we were going ... If there is a good time for that to happen it was then. We turned around immediately and limped it back to the house but you just never know ...

In the end what should have been a three hour round trip at most took us all afternoon (and who WANTS to spend their money on a transmission) but all is well! We got the gun deal done, I got to go to Atwoods and we got it back home without having to have it towed. :congrat:


----------

